# fragen zur ListBox



## aneril (10. Juni 2003)

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zur ListBox.

Frage 1:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass man in einer Listbox kein Element markieren kann? Ich will die ListBox zu darstellungszwecken anzeigen. Aber es sollte kein Element ausgewählt werden können.

Frage 2:
Wie erstelle ich Überschriften in einer Listbox?

Frage 3:
Wie erstelle ich Spalten in einer ListBox?

Frage 4:
Und wie fülle ich Werte in die einzelnen Spalten?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Zu 1.
Listbox1.enabled = false

Zu 2.
Was meinst du mit "Überschriften" ?

Zu 3.
Normalerweise verwendet man die Listbox nur einspaltig....

Zu 4.
Siehe 3 ...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Grimreaper (10. Juni 2003)

Das Steuerelement das du benötigst ist keine ListBox, sondern ein ListView welches auf "Report" (Style ist die Eigenschaft glaube ich) eingestellt ist. Nur damit kannst du mehrere Spalten anzeigen lassen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juni 2003)

Zu den Fragen 2 bis 4: Sieh Dir mal das ListView-Control an mit der View-Eigenschaft auf Details oder Report an. Dabei kannst Du mehrspaltige Listen mit Spaltenköpfen erzeugen.
Die normale Listbox kann das nicht.


----------



## aneril (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen und danke für die prompte beantwortung.


Mit Überschriften meine ich einen Tabellenkopf.
Ich will gerne Artikel und Preis in der selben Tabelle darstellen.
In der ersten Zeile (Tabellenkopf) hätte ich gerne die Spalten-Überschriften (Artikel, Preis) und auf den folgenden Zeilen die einzelnen Daten...


ListView Ctrl habe ich gefunden.
Aber ich habe keinerlei Beispielcode.

Ich programmiere mit Embedded Visual Basic 3.0 (Pocket PC).

In der Hilfe gibt es keine Beispiele, wie ich das noch von VB 4.0 oder VBA kenne...

Wo kann ich entsprechende Anwendungsbeispiele finden?

mfg Aneril


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juni 2003)

Das EVB kenn ich nur flüchtig, aber das ListView-Control sollte da eigentlich nicht besonders stark von dem aus VB 6 abweichen.
Grundsätzlich gibt es dabei immer einen Listeneintrag, der in der ersten Spalte angezeigt wird. Alle anderen Spalten werden über SubItems zugeordnet.

Ein Beispiel:

```
With myListView
    .AddItem "Test"
    .SubItems(1) = "1"
    .SubItems(2) = "2"
End With
```

Das wird aber nur dann richtig funktionieren, wenn Du das ListView entsprechend eingestellt hast. Unter dem Punkt Eigenschaften im Kontextmenü des Controls findest Du eine Registerkarte für die Spalten. Die Anzahl der eingestellten Spalten muss vorher schon stimmen, sonst gibt es einen Laufzeitfehler.

Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass das in EVB ganz anders aussieht. Ich hab mich wie gesagt nie wirklich damit beschäftigt. Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir trotzdem etwas weiter.


----------

